# Truck motors



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok I have a old truck I am wanting to rebuild. Do you guy feel it is better to build the motor in the truck?Or buy the long/short block form Checker or some auto parts store? Or buy a turn key motor form online places? The other idea I have been given is to go to a junck yard and find the motor and rebuild that one. I am not looking for a lot of perfomance above stock.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

When my Toyota 4Runner V6 spun a connecting rod bearing I took matters into my own hands. Getting a new or rebuilt motor from Toyota would have put me on a 6 month waiting list, and then I am still stuck with stock. 

I tore it down to the last bearing, bored it out .030 over, added high compression pistons and had the head milled and polished. The rebuild was easy, fun and well worth it in the end.

Good luck!


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

What brand of truck? if it is a chevy, then I would look at "crate" motors. Several years ago I had a 84 chevy and got a crate engine from scroggin-dickey because at the time the shipping was free. I did a quick search and found scroggin-dickey again. The first is a standard crate engine and the ramjet is the one I would want but is quite a bit more. I don't know if these are the cheapest "crates" around so you might do a search. The nice thing about crate engines is that most have a good warranty and are usually factory made. Checker motors seem to have a hit or miss quality to them. I have friend that got them and they were good, but have seen others that just were crap.

http://www.sdparts.com/catalog/crateeng ... ngine.aspx

http://www.sdparts.com/catalog/crateeng ... ngine.aspx


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

That first motor is a pretty weak 326ft/lbs of torque. That won't be a lot of get up and go for a heavy, older truck. Hell my '01 dodge dakota almost makes that much power!

Here's some that I found-

http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.asp?part=NAL-12496968&autoview=sku

http://www.jegs.com/p/GM+Performance/749872/10002/-1

http://www.jegs.com/p/GM+Performance/752506/10002/-1

http://www.jegs.com/p/GM+Performance/1192223/10002/-1 - great pick if money was not an option!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

weatherby25...it could depend on a lot of factor's, also money and time. Time wise rebuilding an engine will eat the time you could spend on the other issue's with the truck. If I could have, I would have bought a long block crate engine. If it's really not the HP you're after. It does take quite a bit of time to take the block and heads to a machine shop, maybe the crank, and that work is not cheap. Then of course, you'll spend time putting all that together. Swearing, yelling, running to the store for seals, pistons, lifters, spark plugs, gaskets, oil, torque wrench, rebuild books, bad advice, etc. etc. etc....

Last one my son and I rebuilt, the truck, the engine, everything got totaled in less than 8 hours after we had it painted.  ........A girl ran a stop sign....go figure.. :?


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry guess I should have said it is a 75 Ford highboy with a 460 motor. It turns out the motor is almost new but sat for so long out side it got water into it.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

A FORd really? your best bet is to look up what scrap is going for since you have 2 tons :mrgreen: On the serious side I think that rebuilding the 460 would be your best bet then. When you say water got into it, do you mean while it was running or it has been sitting and rain possibly just went down the intake? If water is in the intake, hopefully that is where it stopped and you will just have to put on a new intake.


----------

